# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  SAMSUNG WAVE 2 пролемы с дисплеем

## ama

Здравствуйте!!!
На дисплее происходит автоматическое нажатие в центре, из за чего включаются некоторые приложения, при создании сообщения на жимая на "р" печатает и левую ,и правую букву от нажатой, пролистывание контактов и др. содержимого стало заторможенным
В верхней левой части произошло пожелтение дисплея.
Подскажите причины

----------

